# Is my budgie okay?



## GazeandPepper (Mar 3, 2014)

I haven't used this site before but sorry if I am posting in the wrong section but I really need your help. My budgie is about 5-6 years old and she's been quite happy but I recently noticed she squats on her perch and sits really weirdly like almost hunched back and has runny droppings. I could post a few photos of her droppings and the way she is sitting. She has a seed diet. I really hope I am just being paranoid, I also can't go to the vet because it is snowing like crazy and they are closed!!


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

Please do post photos! It's hard to say what exactly is wrong (or if anything is wrong at all, although her behavior doesn't sound good at all) without some pictures. icturesplease:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm sorry to hear your little girl is sick. How long has she been acting this way?

Is she eating and drinking?
When she's sitting is she basically fluffed up as well?
Is she moulting at this time?

Posting pictures will be helpful and I suggest you also call an Avian Vet as soon as they are open to have a telephone consultation about her condition. The vet may be able to give you some advice on what is best to do for her until you can get her in to be examined.

In the meantime, you should ensure she is warm enough and give her Guardian Angel or Pedialyte to help balance her electrolytes.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/335937-avian-first-aid.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## GazeandPepper (Mar 3, 2014)

I've made sure she's warm, she didn't eat much so I fed her by hand and gave her some apple but she still is kind of wobbly. I am making Guardian Angel right now, how long would I soak the millet spray in that? Thank you! Also I noticed that she doesn't fly down to her food like usual, she uses the cage and a ladder I have.

I don't think she's moulting but shes been like this since yesterday


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm sorry to hear your budgie girl is sick! She really does seem to be ill, so getting her to the avian vet as soon as you can would be the best thing for her. Meanwhile, keeping her warm and ensuring she keeps eating and drinking is critical. 

The Guardian Angel is good for keeping her appetite up; soak the millet in it just for a minute or two and then offer it to her wet. Most birds love it. :2thumbs:

If she doesn't like "wet millet", just give her dry millet and you can replace her water with the Guardian Angel solution. 

From the photos, she definitely isn't moulting; the vet will be able to tell you more. 

FaeryBee has given great advice and resources, so be sure to read through everything meanwhile. If you have any questions afterwards, please do ask as we'd love to help!

I hope your little girl does well and soon pulls through! 

Please keep us posted on her condition ray: 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## GazeandPepper (Mar 3, 2014)

She didn't want to eat the soaked spray millet but drank plenty of the water. There are really bad conditions where I live, I won't be able to go to the vet for at least a week. Do you think I should separate my birds, I don't want them to fight and hurt her even more because she is usually the dominate one but none of them want to go in the other cage and are scared, I don't want to stress them even more, what should I do?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, you should put her in her own "hospital cage" with a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel on one side of her cage, if you can. This way, she has her own space and stress is minimized. 

A week is a very long time; are you sure there is no way to get to a vet? In an emergency, even a regular vet might have some insight and they can consult with an avian vet over the phone to help you treat her.


----------



## GazeandPepper (Mar 3, 2014)

A big snowstorm hit us and its snowing like crazy, the road conditions are really bad but I am trying to contact vets but since it is Sunday, they are closed  I put on a heater by her on low.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

If you can't reach any vet either by phone or by car, do the things mentioned above and see if you can call for advice tomorrow :thumbsup: 

You're doing a great job in keeping her comfortable!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There may be an "Emergency" Vet clinic in your area that is open on Sunday.

If so, call and ask for a telephone consultation due to the weather.*


----------



## GazeandPepper (Mar 3, 2014)

I called the vet and they said they can't really say much unless they see her, but the expense is a bit high for a check up, is there anything else I could do?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to get your budgie into the Avian Vet as soon as possible. Part of owning a pet is taking the responsibility to ensure it receives the necessary medical care whenever it is ill or injured.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/340410-avian-physical-examination.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/103921-avian-medicine-why-so-expensive.html*


----------



## GazeandPepper (Mar 3, 2014)

Just came back from the vet, she might have a tumour under her leg and he gave me some antibiotics for her. She doesn't want to eat yet but I hope she is better soon. If your tumour worsens and she no longer can stand on her perch, I might just put her down because it is not a good quality of life. I feel like I let her down  She only 30g


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's good that you've taken her to the vet and now know the cause of her problems.

I would recommend adding Knotgrass to her diet immediately in conjunction with the treatment prescribed by the vet.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-hol.../347266-alternative-remedies-help-tumors.html*


----------



## GazeandPepper (Mar 3, 2014)

Where could I buy knotgrass?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can try health food stores in your area but it would probably be easiest for you to simply order it on-line.

https://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_n...url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=knotgrass*


----------



## GazeandPepper (Mar 3, 2014)

https://www.amazon.ca/Common-Knotgr...UTF8&qid=1486524185&sr=8-1&keywords=knotgrass

Is this one fine? And thank you so much for helping me:cobalt:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're welcome.

I haven't ordered from that supplier as I am in the US rather than Canada.

The specific one I ordered is linked below:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01F2PRD9I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear of your little one's diagnosis! 

You've been given great advice by FaeryBee, I hope that your girl recovers from this tumour!


----------



## GazeandPepper (Mar 3, 2014)

I have received the knotgrass, is there any way to get her to eat it because she doesn't seem interested


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You can boil it in water and cool it to room temperature to make knotgrass tea. Soak any veggies in it, and her seeds, too, if she'll eat it like that. Put some in her water, you may want to replace her water with it (if she'll drink it--first be sure she knows to drink it or she'll become dehydrated). 

Also, you can grind it up fine and sprinkle it on her food. :thumbsup:


----------



## GazeandPepper (Mar 3, 2014)

*Bumps on foot?*

As the vet said, he isn't sure if its a tumor bc he could not feel anything but it was very likely. I've been giving antibiotics, and sometimes vitamin drops and I've started to give knot grass but his foot was not improving. Upon inspecting, I noticed this white bump and a little one in the back. It could be bumblefoot, but I do think its unlikely because I clean the perches every week and they are all natural wood perches, no sandpaper or anything. I put a little aloe vera on the foot but there isn't much improvement. He has trouble getting up and down the cage, and stays in the same spot most of the place. Anyone who might have an idea of what it is or what home remedies would be best? I've read stuff about putting neos**** but I am not sure. Help


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The perches you are using are wood but they are dowel rods which promote pressure sores/bumblefoot.

You need to use natural wood perches of varying diameters such as the ones shown in this thread:

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html

Please read the following:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340418-pressure-sores.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/317266-bumblefoot.html

Are you using the knotgrass tea yet?
Star has given you excellent suggestions with regard to presenting it to your bird.
Also keep some of the dried knotgrass in a separate food cup in his cage. He may surprise you and start nibbling it on his own.*


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your budgie's diagnosis!  I agree with FaeryBee, don't give up on knotgrass yet!


----------



## GazeandPepper (Mar 3, 2014)

I only have one wooden dowel in the cage because I think shes most comfortable on that, should I remove it? Would the bumblefoot go away on its own or?


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

_Do_ remove the dowel perch, and replace it with natural wood. It won't treat it, but it will stop it from getting worse.
Also keep the perches clean
Do you have any sand/ cement perches? If so, take them out.

This might be a good perch for you budgie right now:
https://www.amazon.com/Booda-Comfy-...TF8&qid=1488136755&sr=1-2&keywords=rope+perch


----------



## GazeandPepper (Mar 3, 2014)

Could it be articular gout? It looks a lot like it, I'm getting too much anxiety because I don't know if I'm over reacting


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to remove the dowel perch and replace it with a perch of varying diameters as I recommended.

You can soak the budgie's feet in room temperature chamomile tea to help reduce the swelling and inflammation. 
However, if the sores begin to get worse you need to have the budgie seen by an Avian Vet.*


----------

